# Split between two 4K Tvs



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Samsung curved 65 inch vs Sony 900B.
I dont mind speakers but like it.
Heart in Samy, mind in sony..pls advise.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

zibawal said:


> Samsung curved 65 inch vs Sony 900B.
> I dont mind speakers but like it.
> Heart in Samy, mind in sony..pls advise.


Save your money and forget the "curved" fad. Unless, you are shopping for something well over 70" in size.


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

zibawal said:


> Samsung curved 65 inch vs Sony 900B. I dont mind speakers but like it. Heart in Samy, mind in sony..pls advise.


I believe I read a review in which the Sony was said to produce a deeper black level which increases perceived contrast. I'm sure they're both excellent sets in their own individual ways but best possible native contrast always wins out in my book. Not sure which has better video processing or the smoothest, most natural looking motion but that'd be another consideration of I were choosing between the two. I'm sure they're very, very close as far as perceived resolution with the Samsung possibly having the smallest of edges in overall sharpness. It'd be great to be able to see them side by side playing the identical 4K material and in similar picture settings. I'd be curious to learn which has better color reproduction. If at all possible, bring a demo worthy Blu Ray disc that you are familiar with you to the store where the sets are, put them in similar picture settings (cinema, THX etc) and see which picture you like best. 

Best luck and enjoy whichever you ultimately choose.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

The Sony 900 series wins hands down for picture quality according to CNET. But the Sammy UNHU8550 is a close second.


----------



## qiayushua (Dec 6, 2014)

Save your money and forget the "curved" fad. Unless, you are shopping for something well over 70" in size.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

qiayushua said:


> Save your money and forget the "curved" fad. Unless, you are shopping for something well over 70" in size.


The same could almost be said for 4K. I am only looking for a 55" and stuck between the F8000 and the HU8550. Most of the rave reviews are for the 8550 but is it that much better than the 8000 without 4K?
For a 55" I need to sit 6' or less to see the improvement (or at least that's what I am told).


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The curved screen would do in the Samsung for me. I don't like it and don't see the point.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

htaddikt said:


> The same could almost be said for 4K. I am only looking for a 55" and stuck between the F8000 and the HU8550. Most of the rave reviews are for the 8550 but is it that much better than the 8000 without 4K?
> For a 55" I need to sit 6' or less to see the improvement (or at least that's what I am told).


The F8000 is last year's model. I like Samsung's 4K UN55HU8550. 

However, beware that the price goes from $1,698 to $2,098 on 2/14. So I suggest calling your favorite authorized Samsung dealer  this week. 

-Robert



lcaillo said:


> The curved screen would do in the Samsung for me. I don't like it and don't see the point.


Totally ^^ agree. The F8000 and HU8550 are flat.

-Robert


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Robert Zohn said:


> The F8000 is last year's model. I like Samsung's 4K UN55HU8550.
> 
> However, beware that the price goes from $1,698 to $2,098 on 2/14. So I suggest calling your favorite authorized Samsung dealer  this week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the head's up, Robert! Curved is out for me also, guys.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

htaddikt said:


> Thanks for the head's up, Robert! Curved is out for me also, guys.


I bought the 55" Sammy 8550 for $1599, and zero sales tax from a local store. Great TV for sure. But the 4K ain't no big deal unless you have a huge screen and want to site really close.


----------



## Hairsonfire (May 18, 2014)

I just had the Samsung 75 inch 8550 delivered last weekend and after calibration it is indeed stunning.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Not to beat the poor old drum again, but I've read several comparisons where reviewers deem the performance between the the H1750 and HU8550 are very close less the 4K, for 50" and 55" screens. The difference in price is not chump change IMO.


UPDATE: After more research went back to plasma. Sacrificed some 'screen real estate' from my LCD candidates for the PN51F8500 from Robert's shop. I've read of too many issues re: LCD to feel totally comfortable when coming from an older Samsung plasma that's been a rock (not a brick) for the past 6 years. And they calibrate out sooo nicely. Not to say LCD has not come a long way, they certainly have! But the last time at bat, plasma hit the ball out of the park (pre OLED) before it was forced to retire.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

On March 13 took delivery of a PN51F8500 display from Robert's shop. Excellent set! Calibrator forgot to transfer Cell setting from night (11) to day (20). No way he could know exactly what my day viewing is like, but actually my room is quite tame in regards to ambient light. I set it down to 18. Otherwise everything is looking awesome.
Sent you a letter Robert, a couple of non-tech questions. I will be gone on a little Spring Break with my teacher wife next week. Thanks again! (Dale)


----------

